# Nice Old Vostok



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

At the oposite end of the E-Bay spectrum







to P.G's Albatros in the post below. I have just won this old USSR Vostock for Â£16.

It just caught my as being a bit different to a lot of the Vostoks with it's plain white dial and what looks like an integeral bracelet.

What do you Russian collectors think?

MIKe..

Sellers picture


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

very nice Mike and in good nick by the looks of it. I like the vintage ones. Here's one that Alex gave me. Normal strap fittings.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Yep, like that one Mike.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Ha! I was looking at that one but forgot all about it









Well done. Love to see some better pics when you get it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well done Mike, a proper CCCP Boctok.


----------



## maciej (Jul 26, 2005)

HEy i`m from POland and i have someone for you. I have Boctok watch made in CCCP and I dont know what to do with him. It`s gold







What means

"17 KAMHEŃ"???

Dalej wolałbym pisać po polsku bo nie znam za bardzo angielskiego w pismie

Widze ze macie tu troche okazow tych zegarkow.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> 17 KAMHEŃ


17 Jewels...

As for what to do with it....Wear it and enjoy it


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

MIKE said:


> Hi,
> 
> At the oposite end of the E-Bay spectrum
> 
> ...


In defence of my Vostok Amphibia - it was only Â£6, keeps good time and is in overall very good condition. The only rub was the bezle - now sorted via this forum. Not an albatross, just not quite a swan!


----------

